# Dog Lovers Please Help!



## RDEH (Feb 1, 2018)

My father in law has had to leave Portugal and return to the UK due to health reasons and has had to unwillingly leave his dogs behind. They are currently staying at kennels for the month but we are looking for a loving home for them as it does not look like he will be able to get them over to the UK at any time soon. They are two older dogs, the one on the left is called Tyson. He is very sweet loving dog to everyone but doesn't get on with most other dogs. He was rescued from a bin as a pup. The other is Fred he is a pure breed english cocker spaniel that we got from another family that couldn't look after him when he was also a pup. He can be quite anxious and anxiety meds have been recommended. It has worsened since his hearing deteriorated. Without them he gets very overprotective and will guard items aggressively. He is however fine with other dogs. Preferably a home without children for these dogs as Fred does not take to them.

I live in Australia with his daughter so we can't have them unfortunately. We would really be wanting to keep them together. Feel free to message me with any questions!


----------



## rajtar (Feb 7, 2018)

I have 3 dogs and a cat myself and i recently moved with my pets to Portygal from Ireland. I have always moved with my pets from different countries, Britain to Canada, Canada to Poland, Poland to Ireland and now to Portugal. I had to use a courier company to move my pets from Poland to Ireland if your father in law can't find a home for them maybe he will consider using one as well. It cost me around 400 euro 2 years ago for 2 dogs. I hope you will find the best solution for yourself soon.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

RDEH said:


> My father in law has had to leave Portugal and return to the UK due to health reasons and has had to unwillingly leave his dogs behind. They are currently staying at kennels for the month but we are looking for a loving home for them as it does not look like he will be able to get them over to the UK at any time soon. They are two older dogs, the one on the left is called Tyson. He is very sweet loving dog to everyone but doesn't get on with most other dogs. He was rescued from a bin as a pup. The other is Fred he is a pure breed english cocker spaniel that we got from another family that couldn't look after him when he was also a pup. He can be quite anxious and anxiety meds have been recommended. It has worsened since his hearing deteriorated. Without them he gets very overprotective and will guard items aggressively. He is however fine with other dogs. Preferably a home without children for these dogs as Fred does not take to them.
> 
> I live in Australia with his daughter so we can't have them unfortunately. We would really be wanting to keep them together. Feel free to message me with any questions!



I truely feel for you and your parent. Just tp let you know rehoming dogs here in Portugal can be a bit of a NIGHTMARE as there are so many totally abandoned dogs and rescue kennels are so full that they are now refusing to take any more onboard.
Could you please give an idea oaf the area your parent lived in.


----------



## RDEH (Feb 1, 2018)

siobhanwf said:


> I truely feel for you and your parent. Just tp let you know rehoming dogs here in Portugal can be a bit of a NIGHTMARE as there are so many totally abandoned dogs and rescue kennels are so full that they are now refusing to take any more onboard.
> Could you please give an idea oaf the area your parent lived in.


Hi Siobhan, sorry for the slow reply, they are located in Silves, Faro


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

RDEH said:


> Hi Siobhan, sorry for the slow reply, they are located in Silves, Faro



The best way you could cope with it is to try and find or contact some friends of your father on law as most of the kennels in the Algarve are full to overflowing. EG I had two dogs that needed rehoming for a friend here on the silver coast even with the contacts I had it took almost a year and even then they had to be split up :-(


----------



## CarolK (Feb 5, 2016)

Rehoming dogs in Portugal is not recommended as the attitude to dogs here is not the same. They tend to be guard dogs tied up in yards etc. If you want the best for these dogs please take them back to the UK. You can use a number of courier companies althought this is expensive and it is difficult to fly into the country. Your dogs would need passports. My suggestion would be that you contact somebody who would be prepared to drive and ferry the dogs. They would still need a passport. It will cost alot however you do it but I hope you don't leave the poor things in Portugal. People are not dog lovers here as a rule.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

It's the same in Spain - I brought my four cats (who decided to adopt me) back to London in a van with me and my belongings. I was lucky enough to find someone after much searching who would do that at a reasonable price. I remember there were van and man drivers who advertised that they'd bring dogs to England, with them riding in the cab. Much cheaper than the courier companies.
Maybe there is someone similar in PT? Perhaps Algarve expat papers have adverts and there are other forums.
Good luck. It's heartbreaking this treatment of animals who only want and give love.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

As a follow on to the above, I would add that where I was on the Costa Blanca, there were a number of of very small animal charities run by expats. Maybe there are some like that in the Algarve who could help with relocation costs if your family can't help or with procedures eg getting the passports. Again, local papers etc are a great source of info.
It seems to me that the thing to do is to reunite your FIL with his dogs rather than rehoming.
Good luck.


----------

